# wolf training



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

this is pretty amazing, especailly at the end, what trust you have in the wolf , 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5OkEr2DVvo&feature=related


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Again...:lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xYRECth7Vo

Is this a joke or is everyone in Ontario mildly retarded ??


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Was the point of posting this video to show that idiots come in all shapes and sizes?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

What a ****ing buzz kill nothing like seeing nature weed out the stupid cheated again :???:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Reminds me of the video with the women and the growling Rottie.
Did the guy get bit or not? The screen went dark at the end.
I think the guy should do some protection training with the wolf.
I think there is an "international professional sport" organization that 
protection trains wolfs and hybrids LOL


----------



## Benjamin Allanson (May 2, 2008)

that wasnt a damn wolf. that guy has issues though. is he trying to show off he can make is dog growl??? awesome#-o


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

those were some big damn teeth!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Real big teeth, extra fangs or something. Man that guy is an ass. The good news is they can now do face transplants. I think that lady who got beat up by a nice trust worthy pet monkey got one.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

kristin tresidder said:


> those were some big damn teeth!


I'm glad someone noticed that (wasn't hard to miss!!) - starting another thread.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't know whether it was a husky or wolf but he looked to be more in conflict than in fighting aggression.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

My friends retired showline PSD has teeth that big, if not bigger. Bites through the suit on a regular basis.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Im would say it is a wolf. I thought these teeth were pretty fair for a dog but they aren't as big as the ones in the video. This is a male and a female.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

LOL, Wolf my Butt. It is an Alaskan Malimute. 


Duhh


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't really know what to do every full moon my son turns into this.. 










So far he has been responding well to clicker training but I'm wondering what type of e-collar you'd all recommend as he gets really ornery around suppertime and again at bedtime. It's pretty scary ..... but he's pretty cute when he transforms back into his boyish self once the moon goes down. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> LOL, Wolf my Butt. It is an Alaskan Malimute.
> 
> 
> Duhh




if THAT's a malamute then so is this 












its most probably a hybrid but it sure as hell aint a malamute lol


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Geoff Empey said:


> I don't really know what to do every full moon my son turns into this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should try the O-Collar....new invention by Oreo Inc! works on all kids


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Im would say it is a wolf. I thought these teeth were pretty fair for a dog but they aren't as big as the ones in the video. This is a male and a female.



Alcohol and dogs do not mix ! dont feed them Jack D Don, drink it yourself


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

What is the first clue it isn't a dog trained to do this??? Anyone think that a malamute trained to do this is going to be producing so much saliva that it is literally running out of its mouth. This little doggie isn't trained for this performance.

Besides, would anyone put their face up to a dog in this state.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Im would say it is a wolf. I thought these teeth were pretty fair for a dog but they aren't as big as the ones in the video. This is a male and a female.



love that pic. the stafs play that game all of the time too!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Cute game of "mines bigger than yours" doggie style.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

I WOULD SAY ONE, thats a wolf and TWO i belive he is trained to do this , maybe for a movie or something, he doesnt seem real about any type of follow through, he does not seem nervous when the guy hugs him , 
i say its trained to do this, but thats my take


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Funnnnnnnnnny Stuff


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I was thinking trained also but I don't think you can train them to salivate like that on cue.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

trained for food could cause saliva


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I was thinking trained also but I don't think you can train them to salivate like that on cue.


Ummmmmm Pavlov's dog??? :-({|= Sorry Don but even Maren knows that one! LOL!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I always said food was for trick training. LOL That is some trick to get that much saliva. Thank you Geoff


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

My take...He's resource guarding maybe the space but probably food, bone or something- they don't show the ground. Not trained, more instinct. Probably dogxwolf.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Leslie Patterson said:


> My take...He's resource guarding maybe the space but probably food, bone or something- they don't show the ground. Not trained, more instinct. Probably dogxwolf.


I'll buy that, the guy is fine as long as he keeps his hands away from the food. I agrre it is a cross.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Leslie Patterson said:


> My take...He's resource guarding maybe the space but probably food, bone or something- they don't show the ground. Not trained, more instinct. Probably dogxwolf.


I agree also , that looks alot like my dog over the food bowl and would account for all the drooling .


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I always said food was for trick training. LOL That is some trick to get that much saliva. Thank you Geoff


Damn Don all you need is a freakin' Bell and you can be the best dog trainer on the planet!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> Damn Don all you need is a freakin' Bell and you can be the best dog trainer on the planet!


I am not going here again. It has been over 40 years since I looked at Pavlovs Dogs and my dog do what they are supposed to without me raging and utting them through the paces all the time. I will take a couple of simple pictures of motivational training tomorrow. Not a big thing and took a couple of minuites to train. By the way Geoff, I googled Pavlov and his dogs after you put that up. LOL I do vaguely remember reading about that. I am not closed minded at all...I will check it out if it doesn't require reading a book.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

By the way, Geoff, Ths is pretty much the way the tune playing chickens in the circus were trained and they didn't salivate.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> By the way, Geoff, Ths is pretty much the way the tune playing chickens in the circus were trained and they didn't salivate.


Gallopin' gizzards Don chickens have no teeth so digestion does not begin in the mouth, all of the food breakdown must occur within the digestive system. What tune were they playing?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Darn Geoff, and I thought I could get that one by you. LOL


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Damn, I was waiting for him to get bit. Retarded to make a video of it, now every moron kid that watches Youtube, will be dicking with their dogs and getting nailed in the face. :roll:

It's a hybred, can't be wolf, they don't bark like that one did.

My grandpas old Lab/Pit cross used to look like that. All you had to do was say "you dirty dog" and make a fist at him. The closer you got, the meaner he looked. It was just a game, the dog never bit anybody.


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

1) Not a wolf. 
2)This is a rewarded fear reaction, not aggression. Just Google "Canine Fear Posturing", there's a nice pdf out there with a lot of the typical signals.
Dog was licking lips, ears were down, drooling. These are all classic fear reactions. The owner stroking and cooing to dog simply rewarded this reaction creating a trained behavior.

3) Dog is backed up into a corner
4) Used to know a vet who trained all her huskies to smile and growl if she simply touched a fingertip to the bridge of the nose between their eyes. She used it to greet salesman and Jehovah Witnesses at the door with her dog.


Jim Delbridge


----------



## Francis Metcalf (Oct 10, 2009)

That video is Of Omar Muller. Omar was the first national rated FR decoy in the US (in the 80's), he was trained by Jean Michele Moreau, the guy who brought Ringsport to America. Omar has also titled a Malinois and Bulldog to ScH.3 and is a very well respected trainer in the film industry. 

The "Wolf" is a hybrid with very wolf like tendencies. The behavior is trained with food and gesture. I was there when Omar started training her and had the privilege of watching the process. Omar can get that hybrid to do stuff that most of you couldn't get a well bred Malinois to do. Omar can out train just about anyone I know in the US and in Europe. So show some love for a great trainer. You might even learn something.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

To add to what Francis wrote. I know this hybrid and it's a dog that Omar has trained for the movies and he's about 10yrs at this point. The hybrid is about as cool as hybrids get and Omar went through a lot of Hybrids to get to find him. 

Maybe one day you guys might have 10% of Omar's talent. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQkf9E9F_U4

Good eye Tammy. :wink: Really shows who knows what around here. \\/


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, dang, I hope Omar can breath up on that pedestal you put him so high up on.
Guess my living with a high percentage wolfdog (not a hybrid sport as a hybrid can't mate....get your terms right....a mule is a hybrid) for twelve great years and getting a CGC on my wolfdog, taking him to vet schools to prove it's the humans involved and not the dogs that create problem dogs....
Gee, I suppose that's why I reacted to someone displaying a wolfdog in what a novice would see as aggression.
I could go to a Pet's Mart, let kids climb all over mine, yet people would walk up, see this, see his gold eyes, and promptly tell me I had a mean dog.

Yup, training dogs to work skate boards, that's definitely useful in this world. I'll stick to cadaver dog training. If Omar is so great at dog training, why'd he have to go through so many "wolfdogs" to find him, aye? Omar picks well and that makes the training a joy. Seems to me that you didn't learn enough from Omar and should go back for more lessons.

Wolfdogs can be wolves that look like dogs, wolves, or somewhere in between. The higher percentage one goes in the breeding then the more wolfish the wolfdog can look. The ears were too tall on the one pictured to be considered a "wolf".


Thank you very much,

Jim Delbridge


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Jim Delbridge said:


> ...a hybrid can't mate....get your terms right....a mule is a hybrid)


Proof positive that Jim is an idiot.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> Proof positive that Jim is an idiot.


:lol:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

nitpick

_as a hybrid can't mate....get your terms right....a mule is a hybrid_

They can mate, they just can't produce viable offspring.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

You're wrong too. Anyone else care to give it a go?


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Some female mules can mate because they got all chromasomes from the mother that was a horse. If they are mated with a horse, you'll get a horse. It won't be a mule. I don't know how it works with wolves and dogs.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> nitpick
> 
> _as a hybrid can't mate....get your terms right....a mule is a hybrid_
> 
> They can mate, they just can't produce viable offspring.


Sorry I misunderstood your first post. And you're correct.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

How do the 1/4 wolf, 7/8 wolf and all that other marketing crap work if they can't produce?
Something wrong here!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> How do the 1/4 wolf, 7/8 wolf and all that other marketing crap work if they can't produce?
> Something wrong here!


typical dog trainer's math...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> typical dog trainer's math...


:lol: NOOOOW I understand! :lol:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

A hybrid is a result of an interbreeding between species. Not all hybrids are sterile. If they are closely related they may be 100% fertile. Although it is interesting that males are more often sterile than females, I do not remember why that is. 

The popular hybrid cats, for example. The 1st generation females produce fine when bred back to either the wild cat species or the domestic. The males are sterile up until the 5th or 6th generation of consistently breeding back to either species (usually to domestic cat)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Anna Kasho said:


> A hybrid is a result of an interbreeding between species. Not all hybrids are sterile. If they are closely related they may be 100% fertile. Although it is interesting that males are more often sterile than females, I do not remember why that is.
> 
> The popular hybrid cats, for example. The 1st generation females produce fine when bred back to either the wild cat species or the domestic. The males are sterile up until the 5th or 6th generation of consistently breeding back to either species (usually to domestic cat)


Makes sense! the dog and wolf are closer then the horse and jack. 
Now for the THE gene question on cats. WTH are 99.whatever % of calico cats always female? :lol::lol:
Not really important. just thought I'd toss that in. :twisted:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Makes sense! the dog and wolf are closer then the horse and jack.
> Now for the THE gene question on cats. WTH are 99.whatever % of calico cats always female? :lol::lol:
> Not really important. just thought I'd toss that in. :twisted:


OK, ya really want to know???

The patchwork cat thing if I remember correctly is due to the color genes being located on the x chromosomes, if a female gets one gene for orange and one gene for black she can express it as distinct orange and black patches (a little more complicated than that, but that's the basic idea). Due to a male having only one x chromosome, he can only be black or orange. The rare patchwork male is a XXY male. This is for tortoiseshell.

A calico takes it one step further, combining the color genes on the x chromosomes with a separate simple-recessive gene for piebald. A piebald male will have patches of one color, either black or orange, broken up with white. A calico female is a tortoiseshell with the piebald gene. A calico male is a XXY male with piebald gene. The amount of white they have depends on whether they got one or two copies of piebald gene.

Why the patches of separate color can be either small or large has to do with the mechanism of their expression, too long to explain - but simply put, the younger the age that the patches form in the embryo, the bigger they will be ultimately.

Sorry forthe sidetrack. Blame Bob, not me![-X


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

This thread is a good reminder that twenty people can look at the same video and see twenty different videos. I have posted my dog looking animated with an ecollar and been slammed on youtube. I have taken the same dog and shot the same stuff with no collar and with clicker in hand and told great work. Same dog, same foundation.](*,)


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www2.fiu.edu/~milesk/intro.htm


http://caninebreeds.bulldoginformation.com/wolf-breeds-types.html

I suppose the term "hybrid" has become more loosely utilized since I learned basic genetics. So *sigh* one would have to term the "labradoodle", the "chiweenie", etc. as hybrids even though they all have the same number of chromosomes.

scarey thought

Jim Delbridge


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> A hybrid is a result of an interbreeding between species. Not all hybrids are sterile. If they are closely related they may be 100% fertile. Although it is interesting that males are more often sterile than females, I do not remember why that is.


Good answer Anna. 

The reason why some are sterile and some are not has to do with the number of chromosomes each species carries. Basically, if the genes are close enough and the chromosomes numbers aren't right you end up with a sterile offspring. If the genes and chromosomes match up up you get fertile offspring. 

There are also some male hybrids that become fertile as they get older or have low fertility throughout life. I have canary hybrid that has been paired to a three canary hens for the last 3 years. For the first two years he failed to produce any offspring. This year he produced offspring with all three hens.


----------

